# Kitless Design



## cnirenberg (Mar 16, 2011)

I posted this as a way of showing an excersise in threading a kitless style pen.  The threads are 1/2x20 for the cap section and M10x1 for the nib and postable finial.  I have been playing around wit this for a while, but couldn't figure out how to attach to a PM so here it is.  It takes a G2 refill.  Chuck let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Mar 16, 2011)

Nicely done Cris. Now all you need to do is write an article to go with it.  :biggrin:


----------



## turbowagon (Mar 16, 2011)

Cool!  Looks like great threading practice, too.  Any pics of the finished pen assembled and/or posted?


----------



## TomW (Mar 16, 2011)

I built a similar fountain pen out of clear rod.  How did you get the bore and the threads to clean up so well?  My clear rod is white wherever I machined it.  Said another way, how to polish inside bores and threads?

Tom


----------



## bluwolf (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice job Cris. Heaven forbid you should stop by and show it to me in person

Mike


----------



## cnirenberg (Mar 16, 2011)

Joe,
Here is another picture of the pen.  Tom, I used a bunch of lubricant (Pam) when drilling.  If you ever see it close up, the drill got too hot and really messed up the hole in a few spots.  The material is a plexi, and I really didn't polish it any.  You could no problem.  Mike, I am in for a collaboration of those who want to share ideas or tips that work.   I have just followed formats and how to's from other IAP members.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for posting Cris.


----------



## cnirenberg (Mar 17, 2011)

Mike,
I know, I know.  Give me a week or so, and I should be good for a saturday morning.  I'll bring the coffee and snacks too.  I still need to bring the cannon over for you to look at.
I sent you an email.





bluwolf said:


> Nice job Cris. Heaven forbid you should stop by and show it to me in person
> 
> Mike


----------



## Rangertrek (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for posting the pics.  I am at a loss for threading.  I guess I need to learn.
When do you start work on that basic tutorial?


----------



## cnirenberg (Mar 19, 2011)

Rangertrek said:


> Thanks for posting the pics.  I am at a loss for threading.  I guess I need to learn.
> When do you start work on that basic tutorial?



John,
I'll tell you the truth of the matter.  Look for georges tutorial (Texatdurango) 
on "Another way of making a Pen"  It spells it out very plainly.  The real kicker is figuring out the tolerances when you have an outer thread and an inner thread.  It really helps to draw things out.


----------



## simomatra (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for posting Chris looks as if its going well for you


----------

